# Meladerm?



## MusicNMakeup (May 28, 2010)

I'm turning the big 5 0 this year (Woohoo!, not!




and although my skin is been taken care of since I became a makeup artist, I still have some liver spots, brown spots from years and years of laying out in the sun or in tanning beds.

Does this Meladerm work for fading the brown spots? I've done the chemical peels and microdermabrasion , but with older skin, it tends to dry out unless you do good rehydration techiniques.

So...any feedback on Meladerm or other fading cream?

Thanks!


----------



## Andi (May 28, 2010)

I donÂ´t know what Meladerm is, sorry.

I had some post-acne hyperpigmentation, which I treated with Retin-A first, and it diminished the red marks by like 60%. Then when I saw no further improvement I used drugstore fade creams (Nadinola contains 3% hydroquinone, Ambi contains 2%), and my marks faded some more and are almost gone now. Those things are stubborn and didnÂ´t fade on their own (even after several months to years) and didnÂ´t really improve with at-home microdermabrasion or at-home chemical peels that I did.

It also depends on how dark your spots are, if they are really dark the drugstore creams may not really improve the spots. Then thereÂ´s always prescription hydroquinone from a dermatologist (4%)

Some peopleÂ´s skin apparently gets irritated by hydroquinone, so other options are: Kojic Acid, Arbutin, licorice extract, Vitamin C etc.

This new Clinique Even better Spot corrector is all the new hype I guess, but drugstore fade creams are a cheaper option to try first.


----------



## MusicNMakeup (May 28, 2010)

Yeah, I've heard that hydroquinone is not good for most people. But, again, it's a trial and error thing that I guess each person has to figure out what's best for their type of skin and skin problems.

Mine aren't that dark. Being Irish and Welsh, my mom had beautiful skin, but "freckled" later in life due to the sun. She gardened alot. So, she just looked "freckly"...





It's not a major problem, but one I would like to work on.

The Clinique fading cream is not so good, then? I use alot of clinique and Clarin and Avon ANEW. But, would be open to trying other brands, for sure.


----------



## Andi (May 29, 2010)

Originally Posted by *MusicNMakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yeah, I've heard that hydroquinone is not good for most people. But, again, it's a trial and error thing that I guess each person has to figure out what's best for their type of skin and skin problems.
Mine aren't that dark. Being Irish and Welsh, my mom had beautiful skin, but "freckled" later in life due to the sun. She gardened alot. So, she just looked "freckly"...





It's not a major problem, but one I would like to work on.

The Clinique fading cream is not so good, then? I use alot of clinique and Clarin and Avon ANEW. But, would be open to trying other brands, for sure.

The drugstore fade creams all get good reviews (on makeupalley) though, seems like few people had any irritation. 2% hydroquinone isnÂ´t a whole lot anyway, so I think you should give that a try. Ambi and nadinola are both around $6 I believe, so you have nothing to lose.


----------



## magosienne (May 29, 2010)

Arbutin seems to be popular in asian skin lightening skincare, maybe you could try that.


----------



## MusicNMakeup (May 29, 2010)

Thank you ladies! I will check them out.

The ones with bleaching cream, alcohol..all are drying to aging skin, so I kind of have to take that into consideration.

But, yeah 2% of hydroquinone, Andi, isn't that bad.


----------



## Shiekhyla1983 (Dec 30, 2010)

Yeah, I tried Meladerm, they have a good product; it was good in lightening up my dark eye circles and post acne marks.......i have to order some more of Meladerm; its def worth $50, i just wished the bottle was a little bigger


----------



## redlipstick (Jul 14, 2011)

meladerm didn't work for me. i thought i'm supposed to see improvements in one week but it seemed to me that it's taking longer that it's supposed to be so i switched to another product recommended by a friend. it's called Metaderm. i'm using it for my dark spots, hyperpigmentation, etc.


----------



## CosmoGirlee (Apr 25, 2013)

Meladerm? I too hope that it works wonders. I have always had beautiful skin till after pregancy... I was always called Copper Tone in highschool, because of my golden colouring. It has all changed.

I have changed up my facial regiments to hopefully correct some of the damage from the sun and hormone fluctuations.

First of all to clear skin, create a clean canvass, Vitamin A cream is used at night and will work it's magic. Use Vitamin E and C cream during the day. This will help your skin, Vitamin A cream helps with spots and pre acne blemishes, so it eliminates them before they appear! Really, not kidding you.

Don 't wear Vitamin A during the day, because it is a work horse you should save that for your night routine and concentrate on protecting skin during the day.

Vichy SpotEven... cream is produced for drug store level has been working for me, but not quick enough and the changes have now been subtle and I still have some dark spots to correct. My skin is bright and youthful from my regiment and I also suffer from severe dry skin on my cheeks and chin that is nicely controlled and hydrated with this skin regiment! I find this to be somewhat a time hog for me as I have always been an on the go, I don't need cream girl... I am getting better at incorporating this with my makeup and brushing of teeth routine, lol.

Using the creams above and Vichy SpotEven hopefully will bring your skin back to a healthy balance as it did for me. I am very happy with my results but I have been curious about Meladerm. I ordered it and can't wait for it to arrive!

Some other great creams to try are Boots No7 Facial Treatments and Creams, they are unbelieveable for price and make your skin feel and look fantastic as well.

My dry skin and dark spots had turned me into a makeup junkie for the better, as now I have learned how to treat my skin prior, and I have been using less and less makeup.

I hope this helps. MH


----------



## tara.s (Mar 30, 2016)

I know it's a bit late to reply, but I just had to leave feedback from my personal experience.
After using it religiously for a couple of months to lighten some freckles, I found it had no effect whatsoever. The reason i kept using for a couple of months was because of all the glowing reviews over the internet, which I later found out were all fake!! In my opinion it's a complete waste of money and doesn't deliver on it's promises.


----------

